# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - JTAG Manager v1.35 released

## gsm4maroc

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Whats new :*   Added an arbitrary feature “Settings by Code” to the DCC Read/Write page.
Main  purpose is to improve support quality for users: via “Settings  Code”  string a supporter person sees all settings which were set by  user on  the DCC Read/Write page.
Though, end-user may benefit from this too: Use “Settings Code” string   for JTAG Manager to automatically setup all DCC Read/Write settings    Fixed data loss during read and save operations in case there  is not  enough disk space available to store required amount of data.
(for example reading full on DCC Read/Write page, or saving read full, etc).
Now available disk space checks are performed prior disk write operations.  
Please click “*Check For Updates*” button in order to download and   apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update   process is recommended.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

